# كيف تصلح جوالك إذا سقط بالماء



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2010)

*كيف تصلح جوالك إذا سقط بالماء             *​ 





[YOUTUBE]QNMd5e-ZCTs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


*غالبا الارز يمتص الرطوبه*​


----------



## youhnna (5 يونيو 2010)

*شكراااااااااا ميلو على الفيديو

ههههههههههههههههه
هحاول اشترى نص كيلو ارز​*


----------



## ريما 14 (5 يونيو 2010)

افكار حلوه 

تحياتي اخي الكريم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

فكره حلوووه قوووووي

بس متعرفش المكرونه تنفع ولا لأ

شكرا ليك يا مارسيلينو​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يونيو 2010)

*فكرة حلوة 
ميرسى لك يا مارو
سلام المسيح معك
*​


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكراااااااااا ميلو على الفيديو
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> هحاول اشترى نص كيلو ارز​*




*ههههههه ماشى
*​


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> افكار حلوه
> 
> تحياتي اخي الكريم




*ثانكس مرورك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 يونيو 2010)

*حلوة فكرة الرز دى  ههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس ميلو​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (6 يونيو 2010)

خسااااارة يا ريت كنت شفتة من قبل موبايلى ما يبقى مرحوم :190vu:
ميرسى مارسلينو على المعلومة الجميلة​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدا للفيديو الخاص بالموبايل والماء


الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههه
بجد فكره رائعه مارسلينو
شكرا علي الفيديو الجميل


----------



## marcelino (9 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> فكره حلوووه قوووووي
> 
> بس متعرفش المكرونه تنفع ولا لأ
> 
> شكرا ليك يا مارسيلينو​




*هههههههه جرب يا ميكو :t30:
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *فكرة حلوة
> ميرسى لك يا مارو
> سلام المسيح معك
> *​




*ثانكس مرورك يا دودو
*​


----------



## جيلان (9 يونيو 2010)

*يا عينى يا عينى دنا مرة وقع منى حطيته جمب الكشاف بعد ما فكيته وربنا نتعه بالسلامة الحمد لله ههههههههههه*
*بحب فيديوهاتك انا دى*


----------



## marcelino (9 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حلوة فكرة الرز دى  ههههههههههههههههه
> ثانكس ميلو​*




*هههههههه ثانكس كوكى*​


----------



## marcelino (9 يونيو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> خسااااارة يا ريت كنت شفتة من قبل موبايلى ما يبقى مرحوم :190vu:
> ميرسى مارسلينو على المعلومة الجميلة​



*هههههههه معلش يا منونا
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا للفيديو الخاص بالموبايل والماء
> 
> 
> الرب يبارككم
> ​




*ثاااااااااانكس مرورك يا باشا
*​


----------



## zama (10 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكراً ع الفكرة ، بس سؤااااااااااااااال مهم يعنى ..

مقالش نوع الرز أيييييييييييييييه ؟؟

بسملة ، الفراعنة ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دا 6020 مش مستاااااااااااااااااهل يعنى ..

بس سيبك أنت ، أنت عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## geegoo (10 يونيو 2010)

thanks *Marcelino* for the nice clip ....


----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكراً ع الفكرة ، بس سؤااااااااااااااال مهم يعنى ..
> 
> ...


 
*يا راجل هو الرز بتاعنا ده رز مش شايف الرز بتاع السعودية والى فى الفيديو طويل ازاى هههههههههههه*
*احنا بيسيبولنا بواقى الرز والجيد بيتصدر*


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههه
> بجد فكره رائعه مارسلينو
> شكرا علي الفيديو الجميل




*ثاانكس مرورك*​


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يا عينى يا عينى دنا مرة وقع منى حطيته جمب الكشاف بعد ما فكيته وربنا نتعه بالسلامة الحمد لله ههههههههههه*
> *بحب فيديوهاتك انا دى*[/quote
> 
> *هههههه حلوة فكره الكشاف دى*


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكراً ع الفكرة ، بس سؤااااااااااااااال مهم يعنى ..
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه صدقنى مافى عســــــــل غيرك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 يونيو 2010)

طريقة حلوة


شكراا​


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يا راجل هو الرز بتاعنا ده رز مش شايف الرز بتاع السعودية والى فى الفيديو طويل ازاى هههههههههههه*
> *احنا بيسيبولنا بواقى الرز والجيد بيتصدر*




*يالهوى على الفضاااااااااايح :heat:*​


----------



## zama (10 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يا راجل هو الرز بتاعنا ده رز مش شايف الرز بتاع السعودية والى فى الفيديو طويل ازاى هههههههههههه*
> *احنا بيسيبولنا بواقى الرز والجيد بيتصدر*



على رأيك يا جيلان صح ..

لا بس أسمحيلى أقولك إن رز بسملة موجود هناااااااااا بمصر بالمواصفات اللى بتحكى فيييييها دى ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا أتذكر فى مرة عملت طبق رز لنفسى فمكنتش عارف أيه المعياااااااااااار ؟؟

فجيبت كيس الرز و مليت الطبق رز و أول ما الرز أستوى لقيت الرز كتيييييييييييييير أوووووووووووووى أووووووووووووووووى أووووووووووووى  ، والشوربة مكفيتش و كاااااااااااااانت مهازل يعنى ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و كااااااااااااان ملوش أى طعم حاجة لونها على بنى ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أكلت اللى قدرت عليه و البااااااااقى رااااااااااح فى الباى باااااااااااى ..


----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> على رأيك يا جيلان صح ..
> 
> لا بس أسمحيلى أقولك إن رز بسملة موجود هناااااااااا بمصر بالمواصفات اللى بتحكى فيييييها دى ..
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههه المشكلة دى حصلت معايا اول مرة عملت فيها رز فى حياتى كنت فاكرة لازم احط قد الحلة مكنتش عارفة انه بيكبر بس دلؤتى خلاص بقى اتحرفنا هههههههه


----------



## jojo_angelic (10 يونيو 2010)

الاخ مارسيلينـــــو

  في طريقـــة ماتكلـــف كثير وصارت معاي وقع موبايلي بالمـاي ورأسا فتحناه وجبنا السيشوار  وجففنا
  واشتغـــل ههههههههه حلــوه
  شكرااااااااا ليــك


----------



## toty sefo (10 يونيو 2010)

جميله قوى 
الواحد يشترى موبايل وكيس رز بدل الضمان  
ههههههههههه
بجد فكره حلوه 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## marcelino (11 يونيو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> طريقة حلوة
> 
> 
> شكراا​




*ثاانكس مرورك بنوته
*​


----------



## marcelino (11 يونيو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> الاخ مارسيلينـــــو
> 
> في طريقـــة ماتكلـــف كثير وصارت معاي وقع موبايلي بالمـاي ورأسا فتحناه وجبنا السيشوار  وجففنا
> واشتغـــل ههههههههه حلــوه
> شكرااااااااا ليــك




*ههههههههه*

*لا على فكره السيشوار ممكن يبوظ بعد الالكتروينات ويحرقها*​


----------



## marcelino (11 يونيو 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> جميله قوى
> الواحد يشترى موبايل وكيس رز بدل الضمان
> ههههههههههه
> بجد فكره حلوه
> ربنا يعوضك​




*ههههههههه ثانكس مرورك
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (11 يونيو 2010)

_حلوه اوي الطريقه ديه
مش كنت جيت من بدري
ده احنا بواظنا تليفونات بلهبل
مره في الغساله ومره في البنيوه ومره في البسين علي كده علي طول منسي 
ببس بمناسبت السشوار مش علي طول بينفع ساعات بيبوظ اكتر
ميرسي علي الموصوع_​


----------



## الروح النارى (12 يونيو 2010)

*شــــكرااا ً*

**** مارسيلينوووو ****

*جميل فعلا *
*وبسيط*
*




*
​


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> _حلوه اوي الطريقه ديه
> مش كنت جيت من بدري
> ده احنا بواظنا تليفونات بلهبل
> مره في الغساله ومره في البنيوه ومره في البسين علي كده علي طول منسي
> ...



*ههههههههه *

*ثانكس مرورك*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شــــكرااا ً*
> 
> **** مارسيلينوووو ****
> 
> ...




*ثانكس مرورك يا جميل .. نورت*​


----------

